# Remake of 59 bear kodiak thoughts? Let's see maple!



## Corson2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

Strongly debating about picking one of these used in 45-50 lb with a maple shelf cutout. What's your opinions of shooting one? Love em, hate em love to see pictures and opinions!!!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

One of my all time favourite bows - and dare I say it - IMO - a pure classic - BTW - I personally prefer the plum heart...great choice


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

There is a new 50#'er at a local shop - beautiful bow. I'll bet you could get a deal on it. PM me if you want the shop info.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Get yourself one, you won't regret it. Beautiful shooting bows


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've shot a few of the new ones and they're really nice. I have a 45# original in 64". If they made the new ones in a 64" I'd get one. :^)


----------



## Corson2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

I shoot an old bear tigercat in zebrawood now, I'm thinking a similar "smaller rider" should help the transition process! I'm torn between a bear or a vintage works "59"


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

The best thing about the new ones is you don't have to replace the micarta tip overlays on them like the originals.


----------



## Corson2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

I've read about that with several people! Anyone prefer a super kodiak black beauty?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Year I graduated from High School.....


----------



## KGWH1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have Gloss Purple Heart in #45, and a 60# Maple matte. Love them, best bows I personally have shot.


----------



## Corson2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

Got a 50lb tracked down in Purple Heart! Think I'm gonna pull the trigger!


----------



## Trad4me (Sep 8, 2016)

Had mine for a couple of months now and love it more every time I shoot it! Previously I was shooting a Samick Phantom takedown. After tuning the Kodiak I noticed a big improvement in smoothness, quietness and best of all, grouping. I went with the 40# Purple Heart Satin finish and love it. I've been shooting a Fast Flight Flemish Twist string but am wondering if another material vs. FF bight be better. Any comments???


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I would like one in any wood. Lol


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Trad4me said:


> Had mine for a couple of months now and love it more every time I shoot it! Previously I was shooting a Samick Phantom takedown. After tuning the Kodiak I noticed a big improvement in smoothness, quietness and best of all, grouping. I went with the 40# Purple Heart Satin finish and love it. I've been shooting a Fast Flight Flemish Twist string but am wondering if another material vs. FF bight be better. Any comments???


I am really liking bcy-x lately. My longbows seem to shoot smoother with it. I have been a d97 guy up till now.


----------



## Corson2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

Bow shows up in the mail Tuesday! Can't wait


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Make sure you post a pic or two!


----------



## Corson2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

Got her early and spent the morning together! Already impressed!


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

How about an original 1959 kodiak?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful bow Corson, congratulations!

That original '59 Kodiak is beautiful as well Traditionalist, looks like it's in mint condition. Has it been refinished or just treated with kid gloves?


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Easykeeper said:


> Beautiful bow Corson, congratulations!
> 
> That original '59 Kodiak is beautiful as well Traditionalist, looks like it's in mint condition. Has it been refinished or just treated with kid gloves?


Original except for the grip


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Corson2010 (Oct 29, 2016)

That's a pretty bow as well traditionalist!


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Corson2010 said:


> That's a pretty bow as well traditionalist!


Thanks, I really like the new 59 kodiak too, going to have to get one some day. It would be cool to have a comparison of new vs old performance wise.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Traditionalist said:


> It would be cool to have a comparison of new vs old performance wise.


Please do - would be very interesting to see the results..


----------

